# 64bit DAWs Headache.



## Inpw (Jul 15, 2014)

Reason for this post is the numerous people coming to me after purchasing the  64bit edition of Ableton live 9 and Logik without doing proper research on its  compatibility with their add ins and whatnot. So i decided to say this out load rather.

So it looks like FL studio is also now in the 64bit domain giving a  major boost in performance especially considering the ram usage opening  up. It is awesome, fast and basically the future of Audio engineering.

But... The plugins you used in your 32 bit DAW previously *Will Not Work!*  This is the reason why audio software was so slow to enter this realm  in the first place. Today with technologies such as max for live and  some newer 64bit VST and AU plugins it is safe to say more doors are  opening than closing. But for those tranquil producers stuck on using  sylenth1 or zeta+ etc... You will need to either move on or find a way  to make those 64bit compatible before being able to use it in a 64bit  DAW.

So stop bitching. *inserts angryface emoticon*


----------



## Python Blue (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not sure about FLStudio or Ableton, but for Logic users, there's 32 Lives, which does an adequate job of converting 32-bit AU plugins to 64-bit. I use it for the Waldorf PPG Wave 3.V, and it does everything I need it to do, now.


----------



## Inpw (Jul 15, 2014)

I've seen Jbridge have some good reviews as a more universal 64 bit bridge as well though.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 15, 2014)

My DAW (64 bit reaper), automatically bridges most 32 bit vst plugins... so I haven't had these problems.


----------

